# Maxima or Altima?



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Ok, I'm thinking of getting either a brand new Altima, or perhaps a used 2000 Maxima. The maxima is fully loaded, has a nice set of after market wheels, has very low mileage and the price would be a fair bit lower then the new altima. On the other hand, I just love the looks of the new altimas. What would you do if you were in my shoes, and why?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

New Altima. You get the factory warranties. 

Also, youre new, welcome to the forums. Please dont post the same thing more than twice. Its just annoying. sorry, but it is. You bump down other questions that other people post that may be important to them. Also, we do have an offtopic section. 

Your question will get biased answers if you post them in a maxima or altima section. I own a sentra.


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> *Also, youre new, welcome to the forums. Please dont post the same thing more than twice. Its just annoying. sorry, but it is. You bump down other questions that other people post that may be important to them. Also, we do have an offtopic section.
> *


you're going to hate my WRX Killer proposals...I just want to make sure everyone sees it....

sorry, but I think it's a really good idea, and wouldn't take much engineering...I know they can't just slap a turbo on, but it wouldn't be THAT hard...like making the FX45 was...That....is a nice piece of work.

but sorry for annoying you with the multy posts...

-vq


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

(as a 2k3 Maxima owner)

I say go for the Altima.

The 3.5L engine is fantastic!

The 3.0 in the Maxima you were looking at is great too...

but just not as powerful.

-vq


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

vqman said:


> *(as a 2k3 Maxima owner)
> 
> I say go for the Altima.
> 
> ...


This is the way I'm leaning now. One thing I heard about the newer Nissans is that the quality on the ones built in America isn't as nice. As for warranty, I'm not too concerned about it. When something breaks, it just gives me the excuse I need to replace it with a (more powerful/higher quality/prettier) aftermarket part.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

arent the new maximas 255 hp? and six speed? why would you want the altima then, the maxima is not only better looking but i "think" it is faster. one of my homies got the brand new 3.5 altima and raced my other homies TL low model, and he lost 3 out of 3. the TL only has like 215hp and a 3.2 or something like that. so be careful, the maxima is a good car. but which ever you like better


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

you will not make a bad decision either way you go.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

PiMpPaThFinDeR02 said:


> *arent the new maximas 255 hp? and six speed? why would you want the altima then, the maxima is not only better looking but i "think" it is faster. one of my homies got the brand new 3.5 altima and raced my other homies TL low model, and he lost 3 out of 3. the TL only has like 215hp and a 3.2 or something like that. so be careful, the maxima is a good car. but which ever you like better *



There's a problem there then, because I haven't lost to any TL's in my '03, including the newest kill of a Type S. His was a stick, mine is an auto. We ran for fun the first time, but after the first loss, he wanted a rematch and jumped the gun before the go signal. I just got a little better launch and ran him down in the end. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Both cars are sweet, I'm just a bit partial to the Altima after test driving both cars.

And BTW, the Altima is a hair quicker, 5 spd. compared to 6 spd., than the Max. Could be why the '04's are going to 265 hp with the 350Z roadster's engine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

The maxima is defenitely the way to go. Between speed and luxury, the maxima is defenitely the way to go. In the 2000 model, maxima not only added more horses and torque, but also improved other things as well. Such as a better intake for the car. For these reasons the maxima is defenlitely faster than the altima. Go with the Max.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

TBRMaxP said:


> *For these reasons the maxima is defenlitely faster than the altima. Go with the Max. *



Rule #1, no smoking crack while posting 
Rule #2, research before posting 

The 02-03 Altima has 20+hp over a 2K Maxima and on avg. is about 100lbs lighter. Think about this, If the new Altima is as fast if not faster than a 2K2 Max which is faster than a 2K Max then how can a 2K Max be faster than an Altima?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

First off Slurpie, your name fits your personality. Second, i have research, and the new 2003 Altimas ARE slower than the 2000 maxima. With only one exception. The SE model is faster, but all other models are only 2.5 liter and 4 cylinder. How about you do a FULL research before you try and look smart.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Since the Altima model wasnt specified, I will say that I was partially wrong  oh and thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

I admire your ability to admit that your "partially" wrong. Most wouldn't be able to do so.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Actually, I'm looking at an Altima 3.5 SE and a 2000 Maxima SE. So in this case, Slurppie ends up being right.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I say that TBRMaxP and I team up and beat up Wylde Horses for not providing all the info  . With that said, I would say go with the Altima (not going to be biased) mainly because you will receive a warranty. Even though the Altima has more HP, if you can afford a new car then by all means get one. Unless you have been with the Max it's entire life, you don't know what it's been through.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

IMO, get the 3.5 Altima. You won't regret feeling the powa!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Hehe, ummm, there's no way around feeling a definite loss of power. I'm going from a mustang cobra to this. I'm just trying as hard as possible to minimize the difference.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Wylde Horses said:


> *Hehe, ummm, there's no way around feeling a definite loss of power. I'm going from a mustang cobra to this. I'm just trying as hard as possible to minimize the difference.  *


What year Cobra? Being that Ford lied, who knows...you might be actually getting more HP


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Slurppie said:


> *What year Cobra? Being that Ford lied, who knows...you might be actually getting more HP  *


It's a '96, from back before Ford started cutting corners. I've done a few things to it, but I've never gotten it dynoed. I think it's around 280 rwhp or so...


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I might be wrong but I'm thinking the Cobra is a little heavier than the 3250# Altima which might help bring the two a little closer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

I actually went through this whole process myself. I looked at the 3.5 SE Altima and the Maxima SE. The number one complaint I have about the Altima is that the interior is "cheap" looking when you compare it to the Maxima. However, the Altima does have a independent rear suspension and the Maxima is rear beam. I choose the Maxima SE b/c not only is it a nicer car inside and out but some of the options you pay for on the Altima you can get standard on the Maxima.

I couldn't be more happier with my 2k3 Maxima SE. That is what I would recommend. You should be able to get a 2k3 Maxima at a pretty reasonable price now since the 2k4 is coming out in March. I've seen people on www.maxima.org get some killer deals on theirs. 

Well I hope this helps!


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

its a toss up to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

I think you should check out the new lexus IS sport, the price difference isn't a lot plus it's a better car. my brother has been test driving a lot of cars and he's down to eiter a Z or the IS. I think he should go with the Z, he's leaning toward the IS. He likes the new grille and the 17" wheels. I know this is slightly off the subject but I had to give you my input. If you're interested here are a few links to free subcriptions to billbiard and media week magazine. if you test drive the IS

zeeya later


http://www.billboard.com/billboard/charts/bb200.jsp

http://www.mediaweek.com/mediaweek/index.jsp


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Being faster by 10s of seconds is one thing. But you have to go with the with what pleases your eyes. Personally, I think the Maxima looks far better than the Altima. No offense to Altima owners. Just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

SilverSleeper said:


> * I've seen people on www.maxima.org get some killer deals on theirs. *


I happen to be one of those folks. $23,094 out the door for my 2K3 SE 6-spd, sunroof, HLSD. They wanted just $225 less for a comparable 5-spd Altima. Made this a no-brainer for me. From what I hear there are still plenty of Max SEs around and most dealers are cutting sweet deals for them. Just my $.02


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Definatly a new Altima, I LOVE MY 2001 MAXIMA THOUGH
NEw warrentys etc.

Unless you get the NEW MAXIMA

new maxima rules!! 265 bhp!


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

shortyb said:


> *I happen to be one of those folks. $23,094 out the door for my 2K3 SE 6-spd, sunroof, HLSD. They wanted just $225 less for a comparable 5-spd Altima. Made this a no-brainer for me. From what I hear there are still plenty of Max SEs around and most dealers are cutting sweet deals for them. Just my $.02 *


 :thumbup: same here $23k drive out.:cheers:


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Slurppie said:


> *Rule #1, no smoking crack while posting
> Rule #2, research before posting
> 
> The 02-03 Altima has 20+hp over a 2K Maxima and on avg. is about 100lbs lighter. Think about this, If the new Altima is as fast if not faster than a 2K2 Max which is faster than a 2K Max then how can a 2K Max be faster than an Altima? *


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

The Altima is NOT as fast as the 2k2 Max!!!! I've smoked more than a couple!!! If its an auto vs. auto, the Max will dominate everytime!!! The Altima only gets the edge if its a stick vs. auto, which even still is not much comp!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

Wylde Horses said:


> *Ok, I'm thinking of getting either a brand new Altima, or perhaps a used 2000 Maxima. The maxima is fully loaded, has a nice set of after market wheels, has very low mileage and the price would be a fair bit lower then the new altima. On the other hand, I just love the looks of the new altimas. What would you do if you were in my shoes, and why? *


 Tekno has a great point about the warranty. If your are buying the car from a reputable dealer however, and the car has very low mileage you may be able to purchase an extended warranty. You would then have both peace of mind and more car for your money. I own a 2000 Maxima (my 4th one) and I have had absolutely no trouble. The modification outlets are just a plentiful (perhaps more so ) since to 3.0 VQDE has been around for a long time. :jump:


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Wylde Horses said:


> *Ok, I'm thinking of getting either a brand new Altima, or perhaps a used 2000 Maxima. The maxima is fully loaded, has a nice set of after market wheels, has very low mileage and the price would be a fair bit lower then the new altima. On the other hand, I just love the looks of the new altimas. What would you do if you were in my shoes, and why? *


OK, this has been around for quite awhile, have you made a decision and if you have which way did you go?

I just traded my Alty 2K2 SE Auto for a 2K4 Max SE 6speed m/t. I was impressed with the 265hp and the slick shifting. I loved my Alty but my wife hated the cardboard seats and yearned for the Max. The 04`s have independant rear suspension, lovely ride.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Rat, do you have any pics yet? What color did you get?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Rat, do you have any pics yet? What color did you get? *


Hey Coco, No pics yet but I could take some, the Majestic Blue SE is sitting on the lot with a sold sign. My Alty`s lease is paid till the end of the month so I am just waiting. It is black leather inside and skyview roof. 4 heated bucked seatsand heated mirrors and steering wheel, power folding mirrors, and a shit load of other features. It is about $4k cdn more than the Alty and the interest rate is 5.8% compared to the Alty 6.4%?? Go figure, I`m delighted


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow! Good deal man...what's your take on the grill?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Wow! Good deal man...what's your take on the grill? *


Gotta get a grill 4 SURE. Trenz is the only act in town so far that I know of. Mossy looks like the trenz and in fact it is, I went to the site and looks as if they added the burger and that`s it. 

I saw a photoshoped pic of the Max with an Infiniti grill, now that I like. If you know of anything out there Coco, I would greatly appreciate it.........


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *I'll keep my eyes peeled. *


Got your Email, I think active tuning shoud look into this. There is definately a market there, don`t you think?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Definitely a market for those grills. I'm sure someone will jump on it.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Definitely a market for those grills. I'm sure someone will jump on it. *


I hope so and soon..I can`t understand why Nissan is doing that to all their grills, right from the Sentra all the way through their vehicle line. That bar in the middle sucks.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Ratwayne said:


> *I hope so and soon..I can`t understand why Nissan is doing that to all their grills, right from the Sentra all the way through their vehicle line. That bar in the middle sucks. *


 It does suck. It's part of Nissans plan to make
a brand name for themselves. I think it's fugly, just like the new
Nissan Quest.
Nissan made ugly cars in the past and it killed their sales. 
I sure hope they don't follow that trend again.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> *There's a problem there then, because I haven't lost to any TL's in my '03, including the newest kill of a Type S. His was a stick, mine is an auto.*


ok... good topic.. but I had to reply to this line... sorry...

they don't make a TL Type-S stick... does not exist and no one has ever done a swap. The TL Type-S is 260hp and dyno's around 210hp to the wheel. The stick is only available in the CL Type-S and was only available in 03 in limited production. I have quite a few TL/CL buddies and they'd laugh at the owner of that TL for not winning. I LOVE the new Altimas as well (especially with the VQ35DE) but I'm not exactly sure about it beating a true TL Type-S.

The altima is going to be faster than the 2k Max hands down, and though I MUST agree that I am a maxima nut all around, it's your car what you want to do.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Just keep this figure in mind...Car and Driver pulled the '03 Altima 3.5 SE from 0-60mph in a blazing 5.9 seconds! their best in a Maxima was 6.4. I love both of them equally as well, but I think the Altima looks better anyway.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Sooo, does anyone know which ride Wylde Horses purchased?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yes... inquiring minds would like to know....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

BlueBOB, maybe we need to post a prize for the person that gets the info?

Maybe Wylde Horses was just toying with us?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

you might have a good idea...

I figured I might post a link to the jepeordy song so we can all enjoy the wait.... haha

I'm fairly curious, as I'm sure you are as well...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I think it goes something like this::: Da da da daa..da da da....da da daaa dup da ddaa a da da. Am I losing it?


----------



## Maciek (Jun 23, 2003)

How can you think twice about this one??? Have you seen the inside of the altima? Altima's new console with three cylinders to look at your gauges through compared to beautifully designed maxima's interior... That is where you spend most of your time isn't it?
How about the size and comfort? 
I like the exterior of the altima though, it is sharp. Exterior it may be a tie at the most (if you can't get used to maximas taillights). 
And finally the price. $23K+ for a new altima and around $15K for a great shape 2000 Maxima! Need I say more???? Just imagine what you can do with the extra money...OVER $8,000 OF IT!


----------



## Maciek (Jun 23, 2003)

But I do have to remember it is a matter of personal preference. I didn't mean to offend the Altima owners out there...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Once again, will we ever get closure to this issue? Where is Whylde Horses and why won`t he tell us his decision?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

(jeopardy song)


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I hear ya Bluebob. The Whylde Horses guy must be on sabatical.


----------



## Maciek (Jun 23, 2003)

Rat,
I think we can finally close the issue. The way I see it, if Wylde Horses went with the Maxima, he would be here talking his ass off about how great it is. So he either bought an Altima (which for some reason I doubt) or some totaly different ride.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Maciek, Right on. They should close this thread. Ruben?


----------

